

Show HN: Community as a Service focused on owners and members, not advertisers - skilesare
https://xcursi.com

======
fiatjaf
I like the design and the flow of the thing, really. But I don't see who would
be willing to pay for it (although I may be very wrong).

Also, some minor criticisms:

\- The code at the "Adding to your site" section should be in a monospaced
font;

\- The pricing is strange. For the price of 10000 posts we could get 20
accounts of 1000 posts. Also, it is strange to pay per month by post. If I
reach the 1000 mark I'll be doomed forever?

\- Why are you using a totally new mark-up language? You didn't find any good
existing alternatives?

~~~
skilesare
This is just alpha pricing, but yes, as the amount of content increases the
price goes up. We have a few things up our sleeves to drive the price down for
the community owner over time, but there are a number of features we need to
add first and we're really just trying to find some small to mid sized
opportunities to flesh these out. We'd do a massive site but we'd need to
charge a good bit to do it at the moment. Ultimately we think that there is a
lot of value for a site with millions of comments not having to worry about
there community software. Most communities will be at the .99/month tier for a
very long time.

The mark up language is based on one that has been around for 15+ years at
shacknews.com. The goal is to get some personality onto the page without
having avatars and signatures disrupt the content flow. Thus you just end up
with a few colors.

~~~
fiatjaf
Right. That's good. I'm convinced. Good luck. I will recommend you whenever I
see a potential user (but I don't know if that is going to happen, so don't
count on me).

------
chatmasta
I'd like to see a "community as a service" product like this, but positioned
as "free hackernews-style hosting." Just let people build their own HN-style
communities and promote them.

------
skilesare
Hi, I built this. Ask me anything. I'm all for suggestions and critiques.

